# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Chronische pijn penis

## mork

Help!
Sinds een half jaar heb ik in toenemende mate (soms veel) pijn aan mijn penis. De pijn is er inmiddels altijd, soms dragelijk, maar soms lig ik hiervan ziek op bed. De pijn wordt steeds erger en ik merk dat ik er ondertussen aan onderdoor ga. Als het nog iets erger wordt dan vrees ik dat ik de ziektewet in ga. De pijn in mijn penis (met name in de eikel) is het ergste, maar val heb ik ook en circel op mijn onderbuik van zo'n 20 cm om de penis die ook pijn doet. Ook als je er op duwt.

Het is ontstaan na onbeschermd oraal contact (pijpen). De dagen daarna kwamen er wat kleine vlekjes op de eikel en ontstond er wat pijn. De vlekjes zijn kort daarna wel weer verdwenen, maar de pijn is sindsdien steeds erger geworden. Overigen zijn er sinsddien ook nog wel een vaker plekjes op de eikel, en na de kweekjes bleek het een candida te zijn. Deze is inmiddels veelvuldig behandeld. Het zou natuurlijk toeval kunnen zijn, maar dit lijkt de enige aanwijsbare aanleiding.

Ik ben bij de huisarts, dermatoloog en uroloog geweest, maar zij hebben geen idee wat het kan zijn. Zij verwachten dat er een psychische oorzaak zou kunnen zijn. Zelf betwijfel ik dat.

Het enige dat ik zelf nog kan bedenken is dat het een dubieuse virus of bacterie is. Of ergens een tumor of wellicht een zenuwprobleem vanuit de rug. Wellicht dat de oorzaak allang weg is maar dat er een zenuwbeschadiging is opgetreden. Alles is onwaarschijnlijk, maar ja, er moet toch een oorzaak zijn. 

Help. Is er iemand die een idee heeft wat het kan zijn. Of wellicht weet waar ik naar toe zou kunnen voor nader onderzoek.

Alvast bedankt

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Mork,

Wat vervelend dat je met zoveel pijn rondloopt en dat de huisarts, dermatoloog en uroloog verder niks konden vinden.  :Frown: 
Is de candida bacterie helemaal weg? Wat hebben ze allemaal onderzocht en getest? 
Heb je ook op andere plaatsen pijn of vlekjes?
Het zou nog door de candidabacterie kunnen komen, maar ook door een andere soa/bacterie/infectie/virus, zenuwbeknelling, cyste, gezwel of kanker...
Ik vond een site met een artikel over "aandoeningen, (pijn)klachten en afwijkingen aan de penis", misschien dat je die kan doorlezen, de link is http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...-de-penis.html
Heel veel succes en sterkte! 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Mork

Wat vervelend voor je :Frown:  Lijkt me echt rot.
Ik ben zelf een vrouw en loop al een aantal weken met pijn in de blaas rond. Ook zonder oplossingen etc. Het is idd allemaal erg vervelend..
Hoop dat je iets hebt kunnen vinden bij de link van Luuss, ik zou ook echt geen enkel idee kunnen hebben wat het anders nog zou moeten zijn..
Wel nog heel veel sterkte en hoop dat je uiteindelijk erachter komt wat het is. En dat andere leden hier misschien met hetzelfde lopen en wél weten wat het is!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## mork

Hoi Luuss, dank voor je verwijzing. Ik had deze ook al gevonden, maar ik heb hier niets bruikbaars vandaan kunnen halen. 
Tja, wat hebben ze onderzocht. Het is geen HIV, geen hapatitis B, geen gonorhoe, geen Clamydia, geen Lues en geen Herpes. Volgens de uroloog, is er geen SOA, ik zou zonder risico voor de partner onbeschermde sex kunnen hebben, echter ik moet er nu even (ik hoop tenminste even) niet aan denken.
Sylvia jij ook succes met de blaaspijn. Ik hoop dat voor jou ook snel een oplossing wordt gevonden.

Overigens doen de meelevende reacties al goed. Bedankt

----------


## mork

Om te begrijpen hoe het voelt, kun je dit het beste vergelijken met een zenuwontsteking aan een kies. Het zeurt, het doet pijn en zo af en toe laait het op. Pijnstillers en verdovende zalfjes helpen niet of nauwelijks. Soms doet het zo zeer, dat je acuut een tandarts in het weekend zou bellen.

----------


## Sylvia93

Klinkt echt heel rot idd :Frown: 
En dankjewel! Ik heb idd ookal heel lang last van mijn blaas (3x achter elkaar blaasontsteking gehad, 3x antibiotica nog steeds niet weg).
Zoiezo de plek is al vervelend genoeg. Hoop echt dat je te weten komt wat dit is. Soa kun je iig al uitsluiten dan. Misschien een second opinion een idee?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Mork, 
Jammer dat je op internet niet vind wat het is en dat de artsen het ook niet weten...  :Frown:  
Zoals Syl zegt; laat een second opinion doen, laat je gewoon binnenste buiten keren totdat je weet wat het is, want met zo'n pijn leven, daar teken je niet voor!

@ Syl, misschien dat je immuun bent geworden voor de kuur. Mijn beste vriendin heeft ook een paar keer achter elkaar blaasontsteking gehad en zij kon tabletten nemen wat ze wou, maar het hielp niet. Ze drinkt sindsdien cranberrysap en heeft geen blaasontsteking meer gehad... dus misschien dat het jou ook kan helpen?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd dat zou best kunnen. Ik slik sinds een maandje cranberrytabletten, en moet zeggen die verminderen de pijn wel een stuk. Maar echt helemaal weg is het nog niet, vooral tijdens de menstruatie krijg ik er veel last van :Frown:

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss,

Het schijnt dat vit. C de werking van cranberry versterkt. 

Mork,

Ik hoop dat het snel beter gaat, dit lijkt me verschrikkelijk.

Gr ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke64,

Ik ga het eens proberen met extra vitamine C tabletten erbij, ik moet zeggen dat ik sinds die cranberrytabletten een stuk minder last heb gehad van blaasontstekingen. Wel is het zo nadat ik ongesteld ben geweest er een week een vervelend gevoel van 'pijn en jeuk' is. Wat net zo plotseling weer verdwijnt als hoe het ook gekomen is.

@ Mork,

Weet jij al iets meer? Is de pijn nog steeds zo erg? Hoop dat het wat beter gaat met je.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## mork

Hoi Ikke en Sylvia,

Ik loop nog bij een uroloog en een sexuoloog/psycholoog. De uroloog heeft geen medisvhe oorzaak gevonden. Er lopen nu een aantal trajecten: Bij de sexuloog, voor de psychische analyse, naar een bekkenbodemfysiotherapeut, en mogelijk naar de pijnbestrijding. Verder heb ik sterkere pijnstillers (een morfine soort).

Ik ben op dit moment heel blij, want de laatste 3 dagen gaat het beter. Nu zijn er wel vaker ups en downs, en ik vrees dat er wel weer een verslechtering komt, maar op dit moment gaat het naar omstandigheden redelijk

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Mork,

Vervelend dat de oorzaak niet medisch is volgens de uroloog... hopelijk helpt de bekkenbodemfysiotherapie en kom je er nog achter wat de oorzaak is van je pijn! Fijn dat je momenteel minder last hebt, ik hoop dat dat zo lang mogelijk zo blijft!
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Mork,

Ik ben heel blij voor je dat het de laatste 3 dagen wat beter is. Laten we hopen dat het zo blijft! 

Al blijft het natuurlijk vervelend wanneer je de oorzaak niet weet, gewoon constant niet weten waar het vandaan komt is vervelend.

Succes met de therapie en met de pijnbestrijding! Laat je het ons even weten hoe het verlopen is! :Smile: ?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Frederic

Dag Mork,
ik heb al ietsje meer of 11 maanden hetzelfde probleem en dit is ook gekomen door dezelfde oorzaak. Ik ben al een tijdje wanhopig. Kun je mij zeggen of dit probleem opgelost is bij u en zo ja hoe is het dan overgegaan?
Ik hoop dat je iets terug antwoord want ik zit eronderdoor en geen enkele dokter weet raad. 
Gr Frederic

----------


## Smirnofff

Ik heb soortgelijke klachten na het pijpen. Zijn jullie er al uit wat er nu juist aan de hand was? Is het genezen?

mvg

----------


## KayahloonnA

toms outlet Notable S on chanel necklace programme for t $2264000, the comet earrings 1185000 nt, asymmetry of starless paint t $424800, Bai Seping portion fit out t $88700

toms outlet Spring/summer 2013 style book! Chinese supermodel sui he graced the Harper's Bazaar Bazaar in Hike 2013, covers, photographer MeiYuan your camera!

herve leger Lin is Dior Granville package, bearing has a classic proves speck, chunky capacity and the leather is let up, is Lin pulchritude close partners, can again see her to go out when using this bag, it seems empirical station is absolutely high.

herve leger Beauty bloggers from milan Chiara Ferragni, is currently united of the most public competent blogger. She does not lose out cold sweet inimitable nous of mode, to capture a apportionment of fashion fan's heart. Chiara Ferragni became identify ardour the craze bloggers. Recently, she again nigh Tod 's summons, fit a devoted variety image, draw Tod' s latest 2013 descend from and summer accessories

Insanity Workout dvd At the word-for-word stretch be thoughtful said to me: the dividing line of the shoes is not tight, all poverty to empty some satisfied around. And looked down, should be a Mickey Mouse, can not cute?

Fitflop Singapore Innumerable U.S. brands are the biography, we can let customers at affordable charge to come by latest style and shape jewelry and yield stingingly distribution overhaul, the usually shopping make easy and convenient, so in the long hie

toms outlet Has almost 60 years apt working average sense, the higher- ranking taste critic, distinctive designers, mould photographer, work older editor of the "enlightenment", heterogeneous kinds of heavyweight the latest obsession happening rebuke the most flamboyant "HuaMao pythoness".

toms outlet Paris particular time on Parade 4, 2011 qiu dong hound bingbing as Dior, Dior entertainment eclipse guests, a black and white bedeck with opulent decoding of mode, pattern restoring ageing ways collocation in extension to the "GAGA fan son" glasses is most, very extraordinary shoes.

toms outlet Jewelry name brand Bande Des Quatres founder and inventor Erin Wahed in photographer Hugo Arturi in 2013 to bod a set of substantial geometric socialist sense of jewelry, influenced during the Bauhaus technique and architecture, build distinct lines, immaculate hand-made jewelry variety robust and stout

toms outlet Red-hot summer is to split a hire unpretentious bag, unoriginal size, pin a skin in the space is lesser, less heat. Direct is the most key, undisturbed lack unforced collocation, the collocation of strong performance following the women to turn up at any occasion. Is a cleaning woman's determination

weibaohua0462

----------


## gv123

Weet iemand al wat meer? Ik heb hetzelfde probleem. Ook na orale sex gekomen. Loop er nu anderhalf jaar mee en ben bij alle artsen geweest zonder uitkomst.
Zie haast geen andere oplossing meer dan er een einde aan te maken.

Vervelend ook dat mensen niets meer laten horen.

Hoe is het met jullie ondertussen?

Gr

----------


## mork

> Ik heb soortgelijke klachten na het pijpen. Zijn jullie er al uit wat er nu juist aan de hand was? Is het genezen?
> 
> mvg



Hoi hier Mork,

Ik ben heel lang niet meer ingelogged en kom nu toevallig weer bij deze discussie uit. Ik zie dat er inmiddels meerdere mensen zijn met soortgelijke problemen. Vreselijk balen!!!

Ik zal vertellen hoe het met mij is vergaan.

Ik was getrouwd maar niet erg gelukkig. Dit kwam vooral omdat mijn vrouw nooit (echt nooit) enige vorm van intimiteit wilde. Helemaal niets. In de laatste periode van mijn huwelijk heb ik een andere vrouw ontmoet waarmee ik zo nu en dan sexueel contact had. Bij deze vrouw zijn de klachten ontstaan.

In 2009 had ik heel veel pijn aan mijn penis. Ik ben bij vele dokters en specialisten en therapeuten geweest, maar niemand wist precies wat het was. Ik ben in deze periode ook gescheiden. Eind 2009 is het langzaam aan wat beter gegaan. Waarom weet ik niet. Begin 2010 heb ik een andere relatie gekregen en langzaam aan ging het steeds iets beter. In 2010 en 2011 heb ik nog wel regelmatig last gehad, maar lang niet meer zo erg als in 2009. Ook had ik zo af en toe last van rode plekjes op de penis. Ik heb nooit met zekerheid kunnen vaststellen of dit samenhing met de pijnklachten.
In 2012 en verder is het langzaam steeds beter gegaan. Tegenwoordig heb ik nauwelijks meer last. Heel soms als ik iets vreemds voel dan denk ik weer met angst terug aan 2009. 
Ik heb inmiddels weer een andere vriendin. Inmiddels heb ik een normale sexuele relatie. Eerlijk gezegd heb ik soms wel het idee dat ik soms wat minder gevoel heb in mijn penis. Het klaarkomen lukt vaak moeilijk. Maar goed de pijn is weg!

Wat het geweest is weet ik niet. Het kan zijn dat het toch een virus ofzo is geweest. Als ik dit nu lees en meerdere mensen hebben deze klachten na het pijpen, dan zou je dat bijna verwachten. Maar zelf denk ik dat dit iets van psychsomatische klachten zijn geweest. Het was een moeilijke periode in mijn leven. Ik had de nodige frustraties over mijn belabberde sexuele relatie met mijn ex-vrouw. En wellicht dat dat zich heeft geuit in lichamelijke klachten.

Voor degene die dit lezen en dezelfde klachten hebben, wil ik zeggen. Hou vol en heb hoop. Bij mij is het overgegaan, en ik hoop en verwacht dat het ook bij jullie over zal gaan. In ieder geval heel vel sterkte.

Ik zal zo nu en dan nog eens kijken op deze site of er nog reacties zijn.

groeten

Mork

----------


## gv123

Hoi Mork,

Bedankt voor je antwoord!!

Mijn klachten zijn echt gewoon identiek aan jouw klachten.
Het begon in 2012 en het eerste jaar was de pijn met vlagen echt extreem. Zo erg dat ik er ziek van op bed lag. 
De laatste maanden is de intensiteit van de pijn wel afgenomen en ik heb soms zelfs pijnloze dagen. Helaas komt het gevoel toch telkens weer opspelen, maar ik kan wel weer een redelijk leven leiden. Sex doe ik niet aan ivm geen zin meer in. 
Ik heb ik inderdaad last van de rode plekjes af en toe die ook zomaar weer verdwijnen, in het verleden nooit last van gehad.

Ik hoop dat de pijn bij mij ook een keer volledig verdwijnt. Ik heb het nu 1.5 jaar.

Hoe lang heb jij +/- met het probleem rondgelopen? En na hoe lange tijd ging het echt beter?
Had jij ook dat wanneer je alcohol dronk dat de klachten verergerden?

Alvast bedankt voor je reactie!!!

Groeten

----------

